# Ladder Roadbed Question



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I am using ladder roadbed for my ground level layout. What suggestions can you give me for keeping grass from growing up in the middle of the roadbed? Using a hebicide is not an option.

Bill


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Roll out some weed block fabric over the ladder. -- Scott


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

concrete roadbed...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 May 2013 08:01 PM 
concrete roadbed... 
DITTO 


JJ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Withour going the concrete route and no herbacide. Then I would suggest the weed fabric.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to Scott and Jake with your suggestion of Weed Fabric/Barrier. It is the route that I am taking. 

Thanks, also, to Marty and JJ for the suggestion of concrete roadbed. I believe that Marty's concrete roadbed is a bullet-proof weed barrier, but it is just not for me. 

Marty and I have had an off-site conversation about combining Ladder roadbed with Concrete roadbed by filling the "ladder rung spaces" with QUIKRETE. It is seems like a workable solution and I would be interested in anyone's attempt to try this method. 

Bill


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

An interesting idea. It would alleviate the need to have forms, pour the roadbed, and then remove the forms. As the forms would be part of the roadbed.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have done something like what you have suggested.

I have made re usable forms which are based on ladder Road bed. 

I used all thread cut to length for the width of the Road Bed I am building. 

I use half inch plastic pipe as spacers between the forms. 

Once I pour the concrete and it dries I remove the all thread and the forms. 

You could build ladder roadbed and fill the space between the sides of the ladder with concrete.

Maybe these pictures will give you a idea on what to do 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH...OH... roof shingles slid under. maybe 5 inches wide.


----------

